

Build a Spreadsheet-Driven App by Writing a Single Function. - blockspring
https://api.blockspring.com/blog/spreadsheet-apps

======
eddyparkinson
Michael Stok's 3 questions (from hardvard i-lab): 1) who is it for 2) what is
the benefit 3) what makes it unique

